# Coral basics/tips



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been reading a bunch of articles on canreef about how to get started on a reef tank but its either outdated, a broken link or just difficult to read. 

Does anyone have any links on how to choose corals and how to take care of them? I've been waiting a while for fkshiu's part 2 but I'm sure he's too busy. I havent set up my tank yet but I want to see if keeping corals is within my beginner skill level.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep soft corals and you can start whenever you want man, just depends on your lighting. I'm a newbie still but I'm loving my set up, the corals can be more fascinating then the fish are at times!

Not my pics but I've got:
- Zoa's
- Green Rics
- Purple mushrooms
- Frog Spawn
- Hammer head

You can just crazy glue (the gel kind) to a live rock and they'll stay in place.

You can feed them additives, but they seem to thrive off photosynthesis alone. Check our classified section for the best prices you'll find around.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree with effox that's the same type of corals I have as well actually, I'm a begginer to salty too and the corals are much more interesting then a lot of fish :d.
I'm sure tang_daddy will chime in, he's a hard core salty.


----------



## microfiche. (Jan 19, 2011)

agree with you guys as well.. exactly what I got in my biocube, patience is definitely a must but well worth it when you achieve the results you want. +1, tang_daddy has been very helpful towards my transition to SW


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah Chris is crazy with SW.

I've got a biocube setup as well microfiche.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a nice 24"24"16" tank with a 175w mh light so I want to grow some of those hard corals but its so hard to find info on coral care. 

I haven't gotten started yet because I want as much info as I can get before I dive in.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask Tang Daddy, he's got a billion corals and constantly sells them to buy new ones. He'll be able to teach you all the tricks, especially if you're buying one off him as he'll walk you through it at his place.

He did that for me anyways, he's a good guy.


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

i'm hoping to see Tang Daddy this weekend for some starter corals and LOTS of tips! Three week old saltwater Edge so maybe just a frag to see how things grow.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy so many people talking about me hahahah lol!

What can I say I have lots of coral and their easy to keep!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Holy so many people talking about me hahahah lol!
> 
> What can I say I have lots of coral and their easy to keep!


How creepy is that, you've got admirers. LOL!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> How creepy is that, you've got admirers. LOL!


How are the zoas doing are there lots now?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

There's more than there were before, they're doing okay. I need to put in the additives that you showed me though, I bought them all, I've just been a lazy ass.


----------

